# Where to buy white pine trees from



## Toby52050 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hello there! i am looking to buy some white pine trees and need a little info, and maybe a contact. first off i am located in ne iowa. I have always liked the aesthetics of white pine trees. these are to be planted near a septic system (approx 25-30 feet away from the drainage portion). first off, if i am correct, does a white pine root system consist mostly of a downward "tap Root" with limited size feelers? next are there different species? the area is approx 100' long the line of these will be located in. i like the idea of the long soft needles, and not a bushy look later on when the bottom branches are cleaned up. if there are nursery guys on here, whats a fair price for something about 3' tall, do you offer a disc. and deliver for an order of like 8 or 10? how about spacing between the trees? i was thinking like 8-10 ft apart. is this reasonable? Thanks!


----------



## A. Stanton (Apr 27, 2010)

Our county has a soil conversation program where they sell seedlings very cheaply. Nice thing about pines is that they grow fast.


----------



## S Mc (May 1, 2010)

It is a common misconception that all pines have tap roots. That is not the case. For instance, the Eastern white pine, _Pinus strobus,_ does not have a tap root but the Limber pine, _Pinus flexilis_, does.

The unfortunate thing about five needle pines is that they are susceptible to white pine blister rust which is a devastating fungal disease, particularly to young saplings.

There are several species of five needle pines (and I agree, they are very beautiful). Talking with your local conservation district will help you determine what species will have the best rate of survival where you are and also be suitable for your circumstances. 

Generally speaking, drain fields and trees should be kept separate...very separate.

Sylvia


----------



## Buckshot00 (May 2, 2010)

*pines*

Iowa dept of forestry and natural resources has the white pines $25 for 100 pines. Good luck.


----------



## RVALUE (May 2, 2010)

What about hemlock seedlings, anybody have any, or good info?

Thanks


----------



## Bigsnowdog (Sep 23, 2010)

Toby52050 said:


> Hello there! i am looking to buy some white pine trees and need a little info, and maybe a contact. first off i am located in ne iowa. I have always liked the aesthetics of white pine trees. these are to be planted near a septic system (approx 25-30 feet away from the drainage portion). first off, if i am correct, does a white pine root system consist mostly of a downward "tap Root" with limited size feelers? next are there different species? the area is approx 100' long the line of these will be located in. i like the idea of the long soft needles, and not a bushy look later on when the bottom branches are cleaned up. if there are nursery guys on here, whats a fair price for something about 3' tall, do you offer a disc. and deliver for an order of like 8 or 10? how about spacing between the trees? i was thinking like 8-10 ft apart. is this reasonable? Thanks!



Cascade Forestry in Cascade, Iowa, is a great source. I have purchased thousands of seedlings from them, and also utilized their planting and spraying service in reforestation projects.


----------



## kyle1! (Sep 23, 2010)

*Another source*

Kelly Tree Farm between Cedar Rapids and Clinton. I wouldn't plant seedlings buy potted ones, mulch and fence if you have deer problems

Brian


----------

